# Can I get a decent camera for about £100?



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a seven year old 2.1 megapixel Sony camera at the moment (I remember paying £90 for my 128MB Memory Stick!!), which cost me about £300.

Obviously things have come a long way since then, so I assume I can get something decent for about £100?

Can I? If I can, which is the best one to get?

Russ :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sub £100, try a 5mp mobile phone; Ebay will sort you out. You won't get pro images from either (P & S or mobile), but at least it's portable, always with you and easy to download the images to PC.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/734593/art/fuji/finepix-s5800-black.html?srcid=867

http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/885699/art/olympus/x-835-black.html


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

As above the fuji 5800 is a very respectable camera for under £100.


----------



## wozza-vrs (Apr 8, 2008)

I bought this yesterday and its brilliant. On the net its £179.99 but in the shop it was £99.99 with 10.2 pixels. http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/st...m=null&tm=null&sku=406907&category_oid=-24888


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

I think this is the one DaveKG has is £99 fro Tesco: -

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.200-7113.aspx

Bryan


----------



## nmdbase (Jul 13, 2008)

Fuji 5800 i a good bet:thumb:


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

I have the FujiFilm FinePix S5700, it is a very good camera :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys - if its good enough for Dave, then it will most certainly do me!

Will order in a mo


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Sub £100, try a 5mp mobile phone; Ebay will sort you out. You won't get pro images from either (P & S or mobile), but at least it's portable, always with you and easy to download the images to PC.


Disagree with this. A mobile phone camera will not have any kind of true optical zoom, and this alone makes it only useful for images going straight to web. And who said anything about wanting to achieve 'pro images'?
With today's ultra competitive pricing, you can get a perfectly good camera for around the OP's budget.


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)




----------

